# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Autisme met normale intelligentie

## Gerritje

*Ik ben geboren met een aanverwante autistische stoornis.
Ook wel DCD genaamd.
DCD staat voor developmental coordination disorder.
Dit houd dus in:
Niet alleen autisme, maar dat ook mijn coordinatie verstoord verloopt.
En dat ik dus ook adhd erbij hebt wat maakt dat ik moeilijk kan plannen.
Daar slik ik ritalin voor.Veder heb ik altijd begeleiding nodig van een deskundige
en mijn vrienden en mijn man.

Mijn verstand is verder niets mis mee. 
Dat is gewoon normaal.
Alleen loop ik tegen veel problemen aan in het sociale verkeer.
Zo kan ik bij een foute benadering in de war raken en daardoor nogal heftig 
reageren.zo kan een onverwachte aanraking of verandering zorgen dat ik 
van slag raak.
Een dag in de week een ander ritme en alles lukt dan niet meer zo goed.
Ik moet dan heel snel huilen en trek me dan terug.
Momenteel ook van mijn weblogs die ik heb omdat ik het nu even niet trek.

Als kind kon ik nooit meedoen met bijvoorbeeld touwtje springen.
Wel had ik een toen voor hoofdrekenen en muziek.
Ik werd erg gepest omdat ik zo onhandig was en heb daar psychisch iets aan
overgehouden.(chronisch ptss)
En een eetstoornis.
Momenteel gaat het redelijk goed nu ik de juiste begeleiding heb vanuit de
psychiatry wat helaas zal blijven.

Gerrie*

----------


## kramer

Wat knap dat je dit allemaal zo kunt vertellen hier. En fijn dat je een goede begeleiding krijgt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gerrie,

Idd knap dat je je verhaal hier doet  :Smile: 
Jammer dat je omdat je 'anders' bent zoveel gepest bent, maar zoals ik het lees heb je veel zelfkennis en heb je nu gelukkig lieve mensen om je heen en krijg je goede begeleiding  :Smile:  
Misschien kan je een link neer zetten naar jou weblogs zodat andere mensen jou ervaringen kunnen lezen en evt kunnen reageren? 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

